# Clamming and Crabbing



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm headed to the beach soon (Outer Banks) and hope to try clamming and crabbing. Any advice that will help make it worthwhile? Crab trap or net? Best bait? Good places for clams and crabs on Outer Banks?


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know about your area but if I know that I will be in the same area for awhile I will put out a crab trap while I fish so it'll work for me while I fishing. As far as bait I keep whatever we used for the last fishing trip in the crab trap.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was down south of Charleston SC last fall end of October

you have to check and see when season is 

I didn't crab , i would have liked to but I talked with a guy that does quite a bit they were regulars on the island we stayed on , he said they would wade out as deep as they could and place the crab traps at low tide , then go back out and get them at the next low tide and that beef liver worked well as bait lots of people use chicken legs 

had i not talked to the guy my last day down there i would have gladly taken him out in my canoe to set traps as he said it was much to cold to wade out the week we were on the island, I explained we were from Wisconsin and the water never even got this warm so we were fine with the temp and the water temp


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

My family uses a chicken leg on a string and drag the crabs out, no trap.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Where are you headed on the Outer Banks? That's a lot of territory to cover. We clam in the sound along the inlet. Look mostly for softer sand and black. Crabbing I have never tried.

Good Luck! Wish I could go again, but one week a year is what we manage.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

froebeli said:


> Where are you headed on the Outer Banks? That's a lot of territory to cover. We clam in the sound along the inlet. Look mostly for softer sand and black. Crabbing I have never tried.
> 
> Good Luck! Wish I could go again, but one week a year is what we manage.


I'm going to ocracoke first, then probably oregon Inlet.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Chicken necks, bull lips, razor clams, menhaden, and eel are used around here to catch blue crabs.


----------

